# [Arcana Evolved/Forgotten Realms] Recruiting: Post-Spellplague Experiment



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd like to try an experiment with the Realms. I'd like to run a one-shot using the Arcana Evolved rules in the Forgotten Realms. The system change is to reflect the world changing events. This will be a single adventure lasting no more than three to four months depending on how quickly the game progresses. I'll be using a premade adventure. Recruiting for 4-6 players.

Required books are 3.5 Player's Handbook or access to d20SRD.org, Arcana Evolved, 4E Forgotten Realms Campign Guide (not required so much but a general knowledge of post-spellplague world events will suffice, I can provide details if necessary). Optional is Transcendence. I'll allow racial levels from UA (see below), which can also be found at the aforementioned website.

*Ability Scores*
This will be 80 Point Buy; but not your standard point buy method. 
Each point spent equates to one point in the relevant ability score.
Apply racial modifiers and ability score increases for level after determining.

*Deities Allowable*
Akadi, Amauntor, Asmodeus, Bane, Chauntea, Corellon, Cyric, Ghanadar, Grumbar, Gruumsh, Istishia, Kelemvor, Kossuth, Lolth, Marthammor Duin, Moradin, Oghma, Selune, Shar, Silvanus, Sune, Tempus, Torm & Umberlee. Since there are no clerics in Arcana Evolved, a Champion may choose a deity that has a cause similar to the ideals which the character holds.

*Races* 
Dwarf, Elf (High (PHB elf), Wood (MM, pg. 104 or d20srd.org) & Drow (mm pg. 103 or d20srd.org) subraces only), Half-Elf, Half-Dragon (Half-Orc base only; collectively named Dragonborn), Halflings (typical PHB Halfling only), Half-Orcs, Humans & Tieflings. Unearthed Arcana/d20srd.org is allowed for racial levels (see below). Races of the Dragon is allowed for Half-Dragon characters. Other racial splats are allowable for the respective races allowed. No prestige classes please. 

*Other Info*
Level/ECL cap is 6th. Starting year is 1479.

*Sources*

Equipment: Any from the PHB, Arms & Equipment Guide & Arcana Evolved (and Transcendence if you have access to it).
Feats: Any non-metamagic. Please link to it using Realmshelp.net
Prestige Classes nixed.
Transcendence evolved levels allowed.
Racial levels allowed. See Unearthed Arcana or d20srd.org. In order to gain evolved levels you must select the Rite of Transcendence feat. This feat doesn't actually exist in any book, it is the only mechanic I can think of for allowing racial/evolved levels).
If you wish to use anything else please run it by me.
If you have any questions plaese feel free to ask.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, you said the magic words of Arcana Evolved, so that, alone, will pique my interested, but the overall concept sounds cool to me, too.

Now to make sure I'm reading this right, AE/AU Classes, Realms/D&D Races, right?

I've quite a few different ideas, a dwarven runethane for one, as well as maybe an akashic or a magister, maybe a witch (it's been awhile since I've gotten to play one of my favorite RPGs), but I do not own the 4e Forgotten Realms, so I'd need a hand with some of the changes and important things of note.

Anyhow, I'm interested.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 12, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> Now to make sure I'm reading this right, AE/AU Classes, Realms/D&D Races, right?



Yes. Any of the classes that are present in AU that are also in AE (I believe that's all of them) are acceptable. D&D races, check (allowable from those listed above).



Friadoc said:


> I've quite a few different ideas, a dwarven runethane for one, as well as maybe an akashic or a magister, maybe a witch (it's been awhile since I've gotten to play one of my favorite RPGs), but I do not own the 4e Forgotten Realms, so I'd need a hand with some of the changes and important things of note.



There is nothing mechanical you need to know from the 4E Campaign Guide, so just shoot me your finalized concept. I'll give you some background to work with for generating your PCs history.



Friadoc said:


> Anyhow, I'm interested.



Glad to hear it. I hope other gamers get an interest in this as well.

If I can't get enough gamers and top out at 3, I'll use gestalt from Unaerthed Arcana thereby allowing the PCS to progress in two base classes at the same time without the use of standard multiclassing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2008)

Count me interested. Will we use AE or D&D spell lists?

For a noncaster, I would play a a dwarf warmain or a half-orc (or human/rashemen) totem warrior (bear, wolf or wolverine).

Magic character ideas include a woodelf greenbond and a halfling mind-witch (ghostwise halfling flavor).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 12, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Count me interested. Will we use AE or D&D spell lists?



Arcana Evolved. The idea is to use as much of its mechanics as possibly to capture the feel of the changed weave.


----------



## garyh (Nov 13, 2008)

This...  this is tempting.  I really like the AU/AE classes, and I like mashing them up with standard D&D races.

I'm considering a totem warrior or a champion.  Unsure of the race.


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm intrigued, to be sure.

Magister for me.  A human Dalelander, young and arrogant.  Treats magic like a toy for his amusement, and likes to think of himself as this age's Elminster.

He's got a good heart, but lacks much sense of responsibility at this point in his life.

"What the point of risking my life if there's none about to witness it?  Women are impressed by heroism, not by boasting!  Trust me: I should know."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 13, 2008)

Glad to see that there is interest in this. I hope to kick this off by 21st, If I have to I'll wait until after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 15, 2008)

Pre-Weekend bump.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 15, 2008)

Saturday bump.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm interested in this.  Give me a few hours to work out a character concept and I'll get more specific 

EDIT: How do you feel about the Draconic template from Races of the Dragon (similar to half-dragon, but only LA +1).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 16, 2008)

Nac Mac Feegle said:


> EDIT: How do you feel about the Draconic template from Races of the Dragon (similar to half-dragon, but only LA +1).




Nixed. Sorry, the options laid out above for races is my final ruling on them.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm thinking of a wood elf, haven't decided on classes yet. I've done champion and warmain before so I'll be going with something different.

How would elf paragon work with its caster levels? Be treated as magister levels?

How will you do ability stats?

What is the starting gold for Level 6?

AE skills (sneak instead of hide/MS) and feat progression (starting bonus ritual feat)?

You said applicable racial splatbooks, is that limited to WotC ones (I have Forest Dwellers by Highmoon Media with a wood elf paragon class)?

I'm familiar with pre4e realms but don't have the 4e stuff.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm curious, how have the Moonshaes faired during all of this? I ask, because I was thinking of doing a human akashic from the Moonshae, but the region isn't as important, but I use to love playing around the Moonshae, way back when.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 19, 2008)

How about a Cormyran war-wizard of the new training method (using mageblade to simulate the FR 4e swordmage class).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 22, 2008)

Voadam said:


> I'm thinking of a wood elf, haven't decided on classes yet. I've done champion and warmain before so I'll be going with something different.
> 
> How would elf paragon work with its caster levels? Be treated as magister levels?



+1 caster level.



Voadam said:


> How will you do ability stats?



Wood Elves; +2 Str, -2 INT. Also see original info I've added some info regarding stats.



Voadam said:


> What is the starting gold for Level 6?



Standard is usually 13,000. I'm upping to 20,000. You cannot spend more than half on a single magic item.



Voadam said:


> AE skills (sneak instead of hide/MS) and feat progression (starting bonus ritual feat)?



Correct.



Voadam said:


> You said applicable racial splatbooks, is that limited to WotC ones (I have Forest Dwellers by Highmoon Media with a wood elf paragon class)?



Email me the pages that the class is included on so that I can approve it.



Voadam said:


> I'm familiar with pre4e realms but don't have the 4e stuff.



Don't worry about it, just come up with with a nationality and a concept of your characters background and I'll give you the necessary info.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 22, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> I'm curious, how have the Moonshaes faired during all of this? I ask, because I was thinking of doing a human akashic from the Moonshae, but the region isn't as important, but I use to love playing around the Moonshae, way back when.




Answer me this first, which attribute will be more important to your potenetial character; Intelligence or Charisma?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 22, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> How about a Cormyran war-wizard of the new training method (using mageblade to simulate the FR 4e swordmage class).



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## weszylithyx (Nov 25, 2008)

This sounds really interesting, however, I am not familiar with neither Arcane Evolved rules nor post-spellplague Faerun. How hard do you think it would be to pick these up?


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 26, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Answer me this first, which attribute will be more important to your potenetial character; Intelligence or Charisma?





Hmm, now that's a hard one, as I like the swashbuckling archaeologist style, smart, yet charming.

But, if push came to shove, I'd say Int more than Chr.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 26, 2008)

May I change the casting attribute INT instead of CHA for my mageblade? I aim for a more wizard than sorcerer feeling.

Have you access to Iron Heroes? I would be interested in the Bonded Weapon trait as a ceremonial feat or talent.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 26, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> May I change the casting attribute INT instead of CHA for my mageblade? I aim for a more wizard than sorcerer feeling.



I've got no promblem with this, as a matter of fact it makes more sense.



Walking Dad said:


> Have you access to Iron Heroes? I would be interested in the Bonded Weapon trait as a ceremonial feat or talent.



Yes, I do. I have the IH1.0 Book & PDF. I'll allow the following:



> *Weapon Bond [Talent]*
> You have a natural talent for wielding a single, specific type of weapon such as a longsword or crossbow. From a young age, you demonstrated an advanced mastery of its use.
> 
> *Mechanics:* Select a single simple, martial, or exotic weapon. You are automatically proficient with this weapon, even if your class does not normally grant access to it.
> ...


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 26, 2008)

Great!!!

Will post a sheet soon. Still working on the background.


----------



## weszylithyx (Nov 26, 2008)

So, I've been reading up on the Arcana Evolved rules... I like it, but still don't quite understand everything... what are the extra books you're talking about from? Are they other Monte Cook releases?

Also, what type of roles do you think are still necessary for the campaign, Reveille?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 27, 2008)

weszylithyx said:


> So, I've been reading up on the Arcana Evolved rules... I like it, but still don't quite understand everything... what are the extra books you're talking about from? Are they other Monte Cook releases?



The only needed boks are the 3.5 PHB or your perusal of d20srd.org and Arcana Evolved.

Optional books are Tanscendence (Arcana Evolved supplement), Unearthed Arcana (or d20srd.org for the racial paragon levels, the Arms & Equipment Guide (WotC D&D 3.0 supplement). The 4E Forgotten Realms Campaign Guide is also optional, but if you already have a passing knowledge of the changes between 3E & 4E Realms, that will suffice. 

If you don't know anything about 4E Realms, you are still invited to create a character. Shoot me a concept and I'll come up with a bare bones background for you to expand on.



weszylithyx said:


> Also, what type of roles do you think are still necessary for the campaign, Reveille?



Just about anything. If you like playing martial/tank types we'll need one of those. But really, whatever you want.


----------



## weszylithyx (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm thinking about a dour and doom-obsessed ritual warrior. Working on a build and backstory right now, I'll have it up soon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 27, 2008)

weszylithyx said:


> I'm thinking about a dour and doom-obsessed ritual warrior. Working on a build and backstory right now, I'll have it up soon.




Sounds good. I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## weszylithyx (Nov 27, 2008)

_This man appears to be glaring at an empty corner of the tavern. His pale, furrowed brow, flanked by long dark hair and dark eyes, give him the appearance of constantly scowling. Though somewhat short, he is extremely stocky, and holds himself with overstated posture. A particularly loud laugh from some gambling drunkards seems to break him from his trance. He slowly directs his gaze in their direction. "Could you find something quieter to amuse yourselves with?" he mutters harshly, and then to himself, "lest I hasten your meeting with the Judge of the Damned..."_

Luskan Human, residing in Silverymoon.
Ritual Warrior 6
Str 18
Dex 10
Con 20
Wis 16
Int 10
Cha 8
Feats:
1: Blooded, Jotunbrud(h), Power Attack(b), Skill Application(c)
3: Cleave
4: Low Blow (b)
6: Skill Mastery (Concentration, Listen, Spot)
Skills: Climb 8, Concentration 14, Heal 8, Jump 8, Knowledge (ceremony) 1, Knowledge (local, Silverymoon) 2, Listen 12, Spot 14
Equipment: 
+1 Mithril Breastplate (5,200)
Adamantine and Darkwood Scythe, (3,048)
Vest of Resistance +1 (1,000)


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 27, 2008)

*Still need equipment*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Cedric Mayflow
[B]Class:[/B] Mageblade
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] R/N
[B]Deity:[/B] Torm

[B]Abilities:[/B]                [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] ?
[B]Str:[/B] 13 [+1] 
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 [+3]     [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] (6d8+12) Dam.: -*
[B]Con:[/B] 14 [+2]     [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] ---
[B]Int:[/B] 18 [+4]     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'                [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 [+0]     [B]Init:[/B] +3                  [B]Spell Save:[/B] +4
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 [+0]     [B]ACP:[/B]  -1                  [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%


           [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]      10     4     2    1     -      -     -     17
[B]Touch:[/B] 11
[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16    

SAVES:
                     [B]Base   Abil Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                +3       +2               +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                 +3       +3               +6
[B]Will:[/B]                +3       +0               +3


[B]Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical[/B]
Bastardsword             +9        1d10+5      19-20/X2
Dagger (ranged)          +1        1d4+2       19-20/X2    Range:  10 feet
L. Crossbow              +1        1d8         19-20/X2    Range:  80 feet


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Celestial, Draconic, Elven, Goblin

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Bonus Feat at first level
1 bonus skill point every level (x4 at first level)
Athame
Shimmering Shield
Bonus Feat
Athame Defense

[B]Feats[/B]
H Power Attack
1 Bonded Weapon (Bastard Sword / Int)
1 Elemental Mage (Earth)
3 Energy Mage (Fire) (300gp)
B Complex Spell (level 1)
6 Improved Athame Defense (Transcendence p 34)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 16pts       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                              Ranks  Mod    Misc   Total[/B]
Concentration                        4      +2     -      +6
Knowledge (Religion)                 4       +1     -      +5
Heal                                 4       +2    -       +6
Spellcraft                           4       +1    -       +5


[B]Spells per day[/B] 3/1+1+1
[B]0 Level:[/B]  Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
[B]1 Level:[/B]  Cure Light Wounds (d) - Bless, Command


[B]Equipment[/B]: (starting 20.000gp)

Item                        Cost (gold)                 Weight(lbs.)

[FONT=Courier New]Explorer's Outfit                0                            0
Morningstar                      8                            6
Dagger                           2                            1
Chain Shirt*                 4.100                           25
Whetstone                        0.02                         1
Backpack                         2                            2
- Bedroll                        0.1                          5
- Rations, trail (2 days)        1                            2
- Waterskin (2)                  2                            8
- Rope, hempen (50 ft.)          1                           10
Spell Component Pouch            5                            2
Large Belt Pouch                 1                            0.5
- Sunrods (4)                    8                            4
- Small Mirror                  10                            0.5[/FONT]


Total Weight:  lbs      Money: 

Magic Items:
Amulet of Natural Armor +1  2.000
Ring of Protection +1  2.000
Cloak of Resistance +2 4.000

Chain shirt (light fortification) +1 4.100
Headband of Intellect +2  4.000

16.100

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]        50    100    150   300   750

[B]Age:[/B] 27
[B]Height:[/B] 5'9"
[B]Weight:[/B] 197lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] light tanned
```
Appearance: Cedric is a trained atletic human. He wears his black hair short and his face clean shaven. He proudly wears his armor and insignia of Cormyr, to show others his alliance.


Background: A bastard son of a minor lord and his court sorceress,

[sblock=Image]

[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 28, 2008)

What's the list of concepts in the party right now?

I'm definitely going with wood elf (as I've never played one before) but still debating class, I might go straight greenbond with a connection to the feywild. The wood elf paragon would only be three levels and is 1/1 BAB with no spellcasting so I might make that and go a martial route.

Is the AE book Spell Treasury allowed for spellcasters?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 1, 2008)

Voadam said:


> What's the list of concepts in the party right now?



Right now, we have a Human Ritual Warrior and a Human Mageblade. 

For the kind of adventure I have in mind a Greenbond would be a good choice, but it is ultimately your decision.



Voadam said:


> Is the AE book Spell Treasury allowed for spellcasters?




As per this I'll need you to drop me an email.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 1, 2008)

weszylithyx said:


> Do we get the bonus ceremony feat?



Of course. 



weszylithyx said:


> Also, what do you think about the Blooded and Jotunbrud feats?



As long as you meet the prerequisite region and take either as one of your first level feats it is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## weszylithyx (Dec 2, 2008)

Excellent... I'll have my fellow updated soon.

Sounds like we need a rogue-y akashic, or maybe a runethane.

I'm getting stoked about this, and am liking this Arcane Evolved system. Seems fun, flavorful, and well balanced... from what I've read so far.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 2, 2008)

Do you use the requirements for ceremonial feats (Truename, ...)?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Do you use the requirements for ceremonial feats (Truename, ...)?



Yes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 5, 2008)

Can you give some background informations from your adventure? Perhaps I can include a good motivation in my character background.


----------



## samite (Dec 7, 2008)

I've always wanted to try Arcana Unearthed or Evolved. Is there a place for one more?

I was thinking about a Warmain, then saw two fighters already, so I'm not sure anymore. Something simple would be nice.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2008)

A Mageblade is very different from a Warmain. Light armor, spellcasting and only 3/4 bab.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 9, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Can you give some background informations from your adventure? Perhaps I can include a good motivation in my character background.




Unusual weather has been plaguing the Dalelands and is slowly spreading south threatening Sembia & Cormyr.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 9, 2008)

samite said:


> I've always wanted to try Arcana Unearthed or Evolved. Is there a place for one more?




Most definetely.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay, in an effort to know where this game stands player wise I need all people working on a character or that have interest in playing to sound off.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm working on my character (bastard son of a noble lord and his enchantress, now member of the wizard guard of Cormyr)



Reveille said:


> Unusual weather has been plaguing the Dalelands and is slowly spreading south threatening Sembia & Cormyr.
> 
> Hope this helps.




Indeed  Could even be an official assignment.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2008)

bump. 

If interest has fizzled, than I'll gladly run this as a one on one WD.


----------



## weszylithyx (Dec 16, 2008)

Still interested. Still planning on running it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2008)

weszylithyx said:


> Still interested. Still planning on running it?




Definetely.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2008)

Reveille said:


> bump.
> 
> If interest has fizzled, than I'll gladly run this as a one on one WD.




Thanks 

But I think, the more, the merrier confused: no- native speaker, hope that makes sense)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Thanks
> 
> But I think, the more, the merrier confused: no- native speaker, hope that makes sense)



Of course it does. I've said it a few times myself.


----------



## samite (Dec 17, 2008)

I was unsure if it was still happening, so I waited. But I am still interested! 

I think the armoured type will work fine, too. My next idea of putting a Witch together was doing my head in. A Dwarven Warmain is looking good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 17, 2008)

And that makes three. Get your characters posted and I'll start this one up as soon as they are done.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry, no time untill Tuesday. Will post something then.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 1, 2009)

Only have to do some equipment. What about the others?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 1, 2009)

Still waiting on them. Was going to wait till Monday to give this a bump.

As soon as the other two have their characters completed I'll start this up.


----------



## weszylithyx (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry about the long delay... holiday craziness, and all that. Almost done with my character.

How much starting gold?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 6, 2009)

Max allowable (pg. 150) as per 5d4x10 = 200 gp


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2009)

Reveille said:


> Max allowable (pg. 150) as per 5d4x10 = 200 gp




Aren't we starting at level 6?


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey there. Is the game still recruiting players? I played Arcana Evolved for a short time quite some time ago, and I liked it. 
I'd like to try a Magister if that's alright (and there's still place), but I am not too familiar with the rules so I need to re-study the book a bit before producing a sheet... A couple of questions:
*How many spells would a 6th lvl Magister know? Apparently AE doesn't give a specific number.
*Are the regional benefits for 4E Faerun regions available?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Atanatotatos. Yes, we could use another player.

A Magister has 4/3/3/2 spell slots per day and can have a number of spells ready at: 8/5/4/3. Spells readied is spells castable, it just give a broad range of spells available to choose from before using your dialies (the first set of numbers).

I don't have the Player's Guide, so no to the 4E regional benefits.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 12, 2009)

Reveille said:


> Standard is usually 13,000. I'm upping to 20,000. You cannot spend more than half on a single magic item.




This for wealth. I can't believe I totally forgot about it. Also, I'll be giving each player an additional magic item based on their concept.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 12, 2009)

Reveille said:


> Hi Atanatotatos. Yes, we could use another player.
> 
> A Magister has 4/3/3/2 spell slots per day and can have a number of spells ready at: 8/5/4/3. Spells readied is spells castable, it just give a broad range of spells available to choose from before using your dialies (the first set of numbers).
> 
> I don't have the Player's Guide, so no to the 4E regional benefits.




Thanks! 
Anyway, about spells, I meant spells known. But I noticed that all spellcasters have access to the whole list of spells they can cast.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh, another question: by metamagic feats were you also referring to AE feats that apply templates to spells (like, battle mage or energy mage?)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 12, 2009)

Atanatotatos said:


> Oh, another question: by metamagic feats were you also referring to AE feats that apply templates to spells (like, battle mage or energy mage?)




The metamagic feats in AE are acceptable. Those from other sources are banned.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 12, 2009)

Phew! I'm working on a background... still trying to decide homeland and such with all the changes in Faerun...
In the meanwhile, here's a first draft of the character sheet. Does it look alright?

[sblock=Aleron d'Miral, human Magister]Aleron d'Miral, human Magister 6

Str 8 
Dex 14
Con 14 (+2 amuet of health)
Int 21 (+1 lvl, +2 headband of intellect)
Wis 12
Cha 16

BAB: +3

AC:14  (+2 vs spells)

Hp: 31 (Roll Lookup)

Saves: For:+6 Ref:+6 Will:+8  (+2 vs spells, spell-like and supernatural abilities)

Init:+6

Speed: 30

Skills-63(*class skills):
Alchemy*                       1                    
Bluff                          3(costs 6)                   
Concentration*                 9
Diplomacy                      4(costs 8)  
Knowledge(ceremony)*           4  
Knowledge(cosmology)*          4
Knowledge(dangerous beasts)*   2
Knowledge(magic)*              9
Search*                        5             
Sense Motive                   3(costs 6)
Spellcraft*                    9

Feats(*bonus):
Brandish magical might*
Improved initiative*
Spell Artist
Modify Spell
Eldritch Training
Unraveling Mage


Spells per day:
0:   6 DC:15 
I:   5 DC:16
II:  4 DC:17
III: 3 DC:18

Spells readied:
0:   10 (Canny effort, detect creature, detect disease, detect magic, ghost sound, lesser glowglobe, minor illusion, read magic, saving grace, lesser telekinesis)
I:   7 (Charm, Compelling command, creature loresight, distraction, lesser illusory creature, lesser illusory object, safe fall)
II:  5 (Lesser Beastskin, Eldritch web, location loresight, protective charm, blinding light)
III: 4 (dispel magic, Fly, Slow, sorcerous blast) 

Equipment(20,000):
Magister Staff(62 hp, hardness 14, break DC 32)
Wand of lesser battle healing,40 charges (3,600)
Headband of intellect +2 (4,000)
Bracers of armor +2 (4,000)
Cloak of resistance +2 (4,000)
Amulet of health +2 (4,000)[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 12, 2009)

Atanatotatos, your character looks fine so far. You still have 400 gp left over. Please don't forget to use it to buy some basic equipment.

Also, don't forget to add in your Hero Points. In addition, I'd like you to add in your attribute bonuses/penalties) to your skills. Put the total in parantheses after the amount of ranks spent on the skill.

For example, you have

Alchemy* 1 (+6) [1 rank, +5 for Int mod]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 12, 2009)

Sure, I'll complete the sheet before submitting the definitive version. Just wanted to make sure I got it right. I've gotten used to 4e by now so I'm easily confused.

Are you willing to give suggestions on a region of origin that would tie smoothly with what you have in mind someway? I want to depict an ambitious mage, both a student of the arcane, curious about past secrets and recent evolutions of the arcane arts, and ready to step into action in order to discover unaccessible secreat and increase his power. I was thinking Baldur's Gate or maybe even Imaskar, but maybe your hooks can tie better with something else...?


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's a very basic background. If you need something more, let me know...

Aleron is a 28-years-old high Imaskari. He is a quite handsome-looking man, tall and fit, though the gray-ish hue of his skin betrays his origins. 
Aleron was born in a family of powerful and influencial spellcasters. He is a proud member of the new generation of students of the Arcane arts in Faerun, and shares many of the characteristics of the stereotype: he knows he has much to discover on the new ways of magic, an unknown path waiting to be studied from scratch. He's curious about the Art of old, but his ambition is to become a legend of the new generation of mages. 
He daringly decided to leave his home and live the life of the adventure when he discovere the petty nature of his own father. A spellcaster of renown, he had initially started teaching Aleron all he knew on Arcane matters, but when he realized that his son had a much greater potential than himself, and would soon surpass him, he started retaining his knowledge, keeping his most interesting findings secret from him, and hindering his growth as a wizard.
Believing unwaveringly in his bright future, Aleron saw the truth in the unsteady eyes of his father, a stepped into a new path. 


[sblock=Aleron d'Miral, human Magister 6]

Str 8 
Dex 14
Con 14 (+2 amuet of health)
Int 21 (+1 lvl, +2 headband of intellect)
Wis 12
Cha 16

BAB: +3

AC:14  (+2 vs spells)

Hp: 31 (Roll Lookup)

Saves: For:+6 Ref:+6 Will:+8  (+2 vs spells, spell-like and supernatural abilities)

Init:+6

Speed: 30

Skills-63(*class skills):
Alchemy*                       1          [6]                    
Bluff                          3(costs 6) [6]                   
Concentration*                 9          [11]
Diplomacy                      4(costs 8) [7] 
Knowledge(ceremony)*           4          [9]
Knowledge(cosmology)*          4          [9]
Knowledge(dangerous beasts)*   2          [7]
Knowledge(magic)*              9          [14]
Search*                        5          [10]   
Sense Motive                   3(costs 6) [4] 
Spellcraft*                    9          [14]  

Feats(*bonus):
Brandish magical might*
Improved initiative*
Spell Artist
Modify Spell
Eldritch Training
Unraveling Mage


Spells per day:
0:   6 DC:15 
I:   5 DC:16
II:  4 DC:17
III: 3 DC:18

Spells readied:
0:   10 (Canny effort, detect creature, detect disease, detect magic, ghost sound, lesser glowglobe, minor illusion, read magic, saving grace, lesser telekinesis)
I:   7 (Charm, Compelling command, creature loresight, distraction, lesser illusory creature, lesser illusory object, safe fall)
II:  5 (Lesser Beastskin, Eldritch web, location loresight, protective charm, blinding light)
III: 4 (dispel magic, Fly, Slow, sorcerous blast) 

Equipment(20,000):
Magister Staff(62 hp, hardness 14, break DC 32)
Wand of lesser battle healing,40 charges (3,600)
Headband of intellect +2 (4,000)
Bracers of armor +2 (4,000)
Cloak of resistance +2 (4,000)
Amulet of health +2 (4,000)
Basic adventurer equipment[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 3, 2009)

Bump. I'd like to get this started soon.


----------



## weszylithyx (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey, Rev. I am totally still down to play. I've been busy with school, but definitely still want to play.

Are the other players still down? (hello?)


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi, still interested. I will recheck my stats, what is still missing.


----------



## weszylithyx (Feb 16, 2009)

come on player number 3!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 24, 2009)

I really don't know what utility stuff I should buy. Any help.

We could start roleplaying a bit and I will include the missing items before the first combat encounter.


----------



## weszylithyx (Feb 24, 2009)

Rev, are you willing to run this with just two players?

I meant that fellow Ata, or whoever else is willing to play. Didn't Rev say he wanted 3 minimum? I cant remember.

Either way I pretty much have my info finished... I've just been lazy about finalizing and posting it til' I'm sure this is gonna happen.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2009)

weszylithyx said:


> come on player number 3!



Do you mean me or Ata?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2009)

RE: Reveille


Edit:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/252313-about-reveille.html


----------

